# When do high-end rods make sense?



## Matt Bizarro (Jan 26, 2016)

So I'm on the doorstep of hitting 200 yards with a standard pendulum cast using a _Cast Pro Series 12'8" 4-8_ and a 4 oz. sinker on the field. I was thinking of upgrading my gear once I reach 200 yards, but I started thinking - at least as far as the rod is concerned - what's the real difference between what I'm using now and a $600+ Zziplex? I've never cast one, but the blanks look very similar, aside from the obvious length differences and split ratios. Both have a similar looking pronounced taper at the ferrule, similar actions, the lure rating is comparable, comparable materials too with some of the Zziplexes.

Of course the strength of the caster and power of the cast factors into the lure rating. Is the Cast Pro's 4-8 rating based on a Hatteras cast, whereas a Zziplex 4-8 rating would be based on a tournament flat-arc pendulum, making it a stiffer rod in reality?


----------



## animalbarrie (Jul 15, 2015)

I feel like you would get a better response in some of the distance casting groups on Facebook. Even VA Surfcasters on FB would have good feedback. What reel are you using?


----------



## clamdigger (Apr 30, 2020)

An excellent question and topic. I have a CCP 8-12 which I use for 8 and bait, yet to me on an OTG field cast feels better casting 5-6 ounces. I wanted to ask Tommy how the ratings for fishing blanks compare to the ratings for tournament blanks. This way if I wanted to research field casting rods I could understand the ratings.


----------



## clamdigger (Apr 30, 2020)

I also have the CCP 12'8 4-8 and really like it for 5-6 oz. and smaller baits. Yet it seems to do well with 4 on the field.


----------



## Matt Bizarro (Jan 26, 2016)

My thoughts exactly, Clamdigger. Say I want to cast 5 oz. with a flat arc pendulum in casting tournaments. Do I ...

A) go with a Zziplex Primo Full Tournament - a supposedly monstrously powerful rod, yet only has a 3-6 oz. lure rating, or...

B) go with a Cast Pro Series 8-12 oz. (1/2 the price of the Zziplex) which you suggest might be optimal for 5 oz. casting when using these more powerful styles.

I'd keep hearing John Holden go on about how average anglers should stay clear of Zziplexes and other tournament rods - "Far too stiff!" How much stiffer can you get than the rods we use here in NC that are designed to hurl 10+oz. of lead and a mullet steak?


----------



## Matt Bizarro (Jan 26, 2016)

animalbarrie said:


> I feel like you would get a better response in some of the distance casting groups on Facebook. Even VA Surfcasters on FB would have good feedback. What reel are you using?


I'm using a plain old Akios 656 CTM. Have my eye on the Tourno 656 MM3 as the field-work-only upgrade.


----------



## poppop1 (Feb 16, 2004)

Matt, you would be a great candidate for the heaver demo in Rocky Mount, NC Jan. 16.


----------



## Matt Bizarro (Jan 26, 2016)

poppop1 said:


> Matt, you would be a great candidate for the heaver demo in Rocky Mount, NC Jan. 16.


I may have to. I now have a theory to test that *Hatteras heavers*, although of equal or greater _power_ than a *UK-style tournament rod*, generally have a slower_ action_ to make casting heavier weights easier on the angler... sort of like a *continental rod* on steroids.


----------



## BeachBob (Aug 27, 2010)

There is tournament grass casting and then there is actual surfcasting for fishies. I see the rod as being most important for either mode and what that rod needs to be is just personal choice. However, one's physical ability with casting technique comes along with any rod, and to me, that's the real issue. Subjective stuff that in the best of worlds would require hands-on testing or a lotta loot could be spent chasing windmills.


----------

